# Maternity clothes strategy for twin pregnancy?



## wondertwins

I'm 10 weeks pregnant with twins.

I have only gained 1.5 lbs, but my waistline looks I've gained 10 lbs! The buttons and zippers on my pants have become particularly uncomfortable. I figure I have a couple more weeks of wearing my looser dresses and skirts. So, I think it's time to start mapping out my maternity clothing strategy. I'm an attorney and have to wear "professional" clothes (even though I'd really rather walk around in pajamas all day). 

Any suggestions? Should I buy extra large maternity clothes to accommodate the twin pregnancy throughout? Or should I buy less stuff knowing that I'll need to buy twice -- once at my regular size and then again later when my twin belly takes over? 

I don't want to spend a fortune since I'd rather save my money for the babes! :)


----------



## knitbit

I'd probably buy a smaller amount of clothes and plan on replacing it towards the end of the second trimester. Things like camisoles and maybe skirts you can probably buy bigger and get more wear out of them. Maybe look for more tunics and dresses as well. I'm finding now that the tops are getting a bit short.


----------



## Kristin83

I bought maternity clothes around 12 weeks and am still able to wear them, for the most part. All the pants still fit fine and the shirts are fine, but the tank tops became a bit too short. I got a larger size and they were still too short. 

I would get the size the fits you rather than larger sizes though. They are made to expand with you and I found the larger sizes werent as comfortable, i just felt like I was drowning in them. 

Good luck!


----------



## apple84

I am not very far along, so maybe don't have the most expertise, but my suggestions are:

- if you're going to buy maternity tops, stick to tunic length so they fit longer.
- maternity jeans/trousers are not comfy when you get really big (by 8 months last pregnancy and by 4.5 months this pregnancy). Leggings and yoga pants are better...even if they're not maternity.
- don't listen to maternity clothing sale reps who say your pre-pregnancy size will fit till the end. That's a lie even for singleton pregnancies!
- and my best tip, shop at thrift stores every couple months for new stuff. There's lots there and I don't feel as guilty buying *another* bigger pair of stretchy pants.
- oh and I am loving giant stretchy nightgowns from Walmart. Ok they aren't sexy, but it is SO nice not to have an elastic band digging into your tummy at night at least.


----------



## AmandaAnn

I'm also an attorney...the clothes thing was a bit difficult and unfortunately, toward the end, I was wearing only a few different outfits...and I only made it to 32 weeks...would have had to give in and go buy more soon, had the boys not arrived. 

I tend to agree with the others. Buy things that fit and will fit for a couple months, and buy more then if necessary. I found myself wearing a lot of nice stretchy maternity tanks with lightweight cardigans that I buttoned above the bump, or ones with no buttons at all. I was actually wearing a couple open cardigans from Express (not maternity) clear up until the end. I had some fairly nice (and very stretchy) pants from Gap and JC Penney. I really liked the tanks and other maternity shirts from Gap as well. I'm not a dress person but if I was I think dresses would have worked well too. 

Good luck!


----------



## Skidaddle83

I'm nearly 30 weeks now and starting to find alot of the normal maternity t shirts are getting too short-I've bought a couple of bump bands (from new look-a pack of 2, one White and one black) and they've been brilliant as a bit of extra support but they act as extensions to my tops rather than buying new tops. I've also been living in tunics and open waterfall style cardigans. 
Hope that helps x


----------



## preggypeggy

I had the same challenge with my twins pregnancy. I started out as an S and ended up in XXLs. I wish someone told me all the cute maternity clothes I bought early would only last me for a month or two.

You may want to try the maternity line called For Multiples Maternity. It is designed for Moms of Multiples and has extra room in the belly where you need it. Rather than buying multiple sizes just to fit your twin belly, you can buy these outfits once and wear them throughout your pregnancy. You can read the reviews on their website. If you Google For Multiples, you can find them. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## daisybby03

I am wearing the maternity clothes I had with DD now..size small. But went to a yardsale and bought a ton of long sleeve large maternity tops for this fall..which I think will fit just right in a month or 2. I am a very small person but my belly is already the same size I was at 30 weeks with DD..and I am only 23 weeks now. I am wearing a lot of stretch leggings now with tunics. They seems to work best. 
I keep an eye open at our local goodwill for nice things to wear. With 1 child now and 2 more on the way and this being my LAST pregnancy, I dont want to invest in to much. 
I do get a lot of larger items at Old Navy..the nice non maternity tunics at the end of season sale :) and will wear them with cardagins:)


----------

